# What to expect out of 15 HP 2 Stroke Johnsin on Classic



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

horsepower weight speed calculator link:

http://continuouswave.com/cgi-bin/crouchcalc.pl

Get a tach, don't guess, it's the best way
to make sure you get the most out of your outboard.

With a guesstimated total weight of 800 lbs (boat, motor, gear, people)
15 hp returns about 25 mph per the calculator.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

21 is good for 15-6 a 15 mounted on the trasom with the load you have.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

I GPS'd my LT25 last week with my Johnson 15 2-stk at 23.8 mph. Two guys and gear. I was ecstatic!! Probably 150 lbs less, though, without the dog and I only weigh 148, my buddy about 175. Still, I'm looking to improve this speed a bit. Not so I can run WOT all day, but to run as fast as possible at about 2/3 throttle and use less gas. Don't know the weight difference between the classic and the LT25. My LT has low front deck and is pretty much a frugally rigged boat.

Kemo


----------

